# Foot Troubles



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! We've had a Brahma rooster for some time now and he's turned out to be one of the sweetest roosters. We've recently noticed however that it doesn't seem like his foot feathers are growing in properly, or perhaps it's just the way they are.

He's still under a year old, so maybe they're still growing in?










We also have a few Brahma hens who seem to be getting their foot feathers pecked at. As well as noticing some smaller bald spots on our Andalusians backs between their wings.

The weather is starting to get colder so maybe they just need more exercise? Any help or suggestions for these issues will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

His legs certainly should not have that red. It looks like you're right that the feathers have something to do with it. Have you examined him closely to see what might be going on with them?

This is the time for molting, that might be some of the missing feathers. Or it might be boredom if they don't have enough room.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and check carefully for parasites.


----------



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks guys. Definitely have enough room for the hens so we’re not too concerned about that.

Will take a closer examination of the roosters feet today.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Okay, keep us posted.


----------

